# ... / Unmanaged VPS from $1.20 per month / OpenVZ / Unmetered Bandwidth / DDoS Protection / IPv6



## HN-Matt (Oct 29, 2015)

Ellipsis Node hosts unmanaged virtual private servers via OVH in Beauharnois, QC.
 



> With a trajectory designed principally to examine the heat shield performance at re-entry, Orion had to make a highly elliptical orbit taking it some 3,600miles/5,800km off the surface of the planet into the region of the lower (or inner) Van Allen belt.






> Satisfaction
> 1 Core
> 0.6GB RAM
> 15GB HDD
> ...






> E5-1620 & E5-1650 servers with SATA RAID 1 HDD and a third drive reserved for backups. SolusVM and 1 IPv4 by default. Extra IPv4 addresses may be purchased for a one-time fee of $3.22 each. IPv6 = free. Unmanaged as in https://ellipsisno.de/terms/#nonintervention.






> In the event of a DDoS attack, OVH 'vacuums up' belligerent traffic into its mitigation infrastructure, absorbing it entirely, while simultaneously allowing for non-offensive connections to carry on as if nothing had happened.






> Test IP = 167.114.135.46






> In business for 2.24657534247 years, stable servers and a 30 day money back guarantee. PayPal, BitPay and 2Checkout. PM or [email protected] for further inquiries.


----------



## SFTP (Nov 25, 2015)

Does it come with SolusVM?


How many IPv6 are allocated along with each server?


Can we set IPv6 rDNS in the SolusVM?


----------



## HN-Matt (Nov 26, 2015)

1) Yes.


2) None by default, you can request 'em as needed.


3) No, you'll have to send rDNS updates along to support. Hopefully that isn't too much to ask. I tried to configure PowerDNS the other month to allow for clients to edit their own PTR records, but apparently it isn't compatible with the way OVH allocates IP addresses. In their words:



> We do not sub-delegate rDNS for IP blocks to our customers. Adding the reverse DNS will need to pass through our API or manager because our system verifies if the domain is pointing already to the IP before adding the rDNS.You will need to integrate a script to function with our API in order to give the possibility to your clients to change the rDNS themselves instead of going through your support team.



I don't quite recall why now, but while researching it I was told that 'SolusVM will not connect to [the] OVH API'. Drawbacks of proprietary software meets drawbacks of renting IP space, I guess?


----------

